# Netzteil Surrt extrem



## strelok (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo PCGH´ler.

Meine Netzteil (850W von Akasa) surrt so laut das man Kopfschmerzen bekommt. Ist kein Scherz!!
Wenn man am Desktop ist, nervt es extrem und unter Last zb. bei Games kann es sein das es aufhört zu surren.... - naja dann brummt es halt  .
Wenn ich beim Zocken auf den Desktop wechsle fängt es wieder an zu surren. Manchmal hört es auch auf, aber wenn ich die Maus bewege fängt es wieder an.
Ich habe sogar das Netzteil ausgebaut und neben dem Gehäuse hingelegt um wirklich sicher zu gehen ob es auch das Netzteil ist.  Ja, man hört Hochfrequenz surrgeräusche die mir mächtig  Kopfschmerzen besorgen. Naja, was soll ich jetzt tun? Neues Netzteil kaufen?


----------



## Hideout (18. Dezember 2011)

Von Akasa habe ich noch nichts gehört 
Würde ja eher eines von Antec oder bequiet! empfehlen.. ein neues ist vielleicht nicht so verkehrt, wenn dein jetziges ein minderwertiger "Chinaböller" ist. Aber wie gesagt, kenne ich nicht.
Wie sieht denn deine restliche Hardware aus? Dann brauchst du vielleicht gar nicht so ein großes mit 850 Watt


----------



## strelok (18. Dezember 2011)

Heißt wirklich akasa. Dann google mal. 
Hardware ist: i7 3930, ASRock X79 Extreme4, 16GB Corsair Vengeance, 120GB SSD, 1TB HDD, 640GB HDD und vllt gtx280 als Physx. Hatte vorher ein gtx280 sli Gespann, darum so ein Netzteil.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (19. Dezember 2011)

Das einzige was helfen würde Neues netzteil
bzw lüfter ersetzen falls es der sein Sollte, jedoch würde ich davon die Finger lassen denn wenn du was falsch machst im netzteil nicht dass du noch
eine gefletscht bekommst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2011)

Da wird es wohl recht warm und / oder der Lüfter spielt das Lied vom Tod. Ist es dieses Netzteil? Falls noch Garantie drauf ist einschicken ansonsten würde ich ehe rzu einem Neuen tendieren. Was steckt an Hardware drinnen?


----------



## strelok (19. Dezember 2011)

Nein es ist nicht "dieses Netzteil". Meines ist schon mindestens 3 Jahre alt. Also keine Garantie mehr. Es surrt im idle und unter last hört es manchmal auf und brummt dann auch manchmal. 
Der Lüfter vom Netzteil macht keine komischen Geräusche. Naja, ich hab eh schon ein neues Netzteil bestellt, denn diese hochfrequenz surrgeräusche sind echt unterträglich und führen nur zu Kopfschmerzen.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2011)

Naja wenn es die Spulen und Trafo sind die dort Radau machen ist es wohl reif für die Tonne. Ohne Bezeichnung konnte man es ja nur erraten? Was soll es als Neues denn werden?


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (19. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Etwa Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009) | Geizhals.at Österreich 
Ein paar "neue chinaböller" für Sylvester


----------



## strelok (19. Dezember 2011)

Das Netzteil gehört wirklich in die Tonne.   Neues wird ein Corsair.(ich bin nähmlich Corsair Fan)


----------



## strelok (19. Dezember 2011)

@ MoJoeReloaded

Nein das ist es nicht. Es ist ein Akasa 850Watt Netzteil und kein InterTech... Netzteil. Also mit chinaböller bist net weit davon entfernt.
Hier ein Link, aber ist nicht das gleiche aber ähnlich.http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Power%20supplies&type_sub=Performance&model=AK-P085FG


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (19. Dezember 2011)

Scheint gut zu sein  
auch von den spezifikationen


----------



## strelok (19. Dezember 2011)

Es sieht so ähnlich aus, ist aber nicht da gleiche. Ok, so ein Mist ist es auch nicht. Es gibt billigere Kram und meins is schon mindestens 3 jahre alt und hat schon einiges durchgemacht. Da kann´s ja auch mal den Geist aufgeben. Leider.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2011)

Ein schönes NT aus der Corsair AX Reihe? Das wäre was auf längere Sicht


----------



## strelok (19. Dezember 2011)

Jo ist eh eins aus der Corsair AX Reihe. 

Aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggg, das surren ist unerträglich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2011)

strelok schrieb:


> Jo ist eh eins aus der Corsair AX Reihe.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggg, das surren ist unerträglich.



Du darfst ja bald mit der Schippe drauf hauen, oder nutzt es zum Schrottwichteln


----------



## strelok (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja ja, alles der Reihe nach. Mal ordentlich Aspirin gegen Kopfschmerzen. surr surr


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (20. Dezember 2011)

Verkauf es für 1euro der wird spass daran haben ^^


----------



## strelok (20. Dezember 2011)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Verkauf es für 1euro der wird spass daran haben ^^


 
Wenn ich diesen Netzteil jemanden verkauf, werde ich Weihnachten sicher im Krankenhaus verbringen.

Naja, gestern war das Netzteil ja mal ein paar sekunden ruhig, aber dannach wieder das gleiche. Einfach ein hoffnungsloser Fall, denn es surrt wirklich zu 97%. Am Desktop unerträglich und beim Zocken ne katastrophe.
 Neues kommt zum Gluck morgen (surrende Weihnachten ade) und dann noch ein BlueRayBrenner... ...jo das war´s.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (20. Dezember 2011)




----------



## strelok (22. Dezember 2011)

So, mein Corsair AX850 Netzteil liegt jetzt schon neben mir und es sieht einfach super aus. Die Kabel sind alle komplett schwarz (passt gut zu meiner restlichen schwarzen Hardware). Werd´s dann mal gleich einbauen und schauen wie es so läuft.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (22. Dezember 2011)

Viel Glück


----------



## strelok (22. Dezember 2011)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Viel Glück



Danke

46 min später! 
Netzteil ist Erfolgreich eingebaut und alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Kein blödes surren mehrund aussehen tut´s auch noch gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

Na dann auf ein ein Aspirinfreies Leben, wenn es zu langweilig ist einfach einen Strohhalm in den Lüfter halten. Viel Spass damit


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (22. Dezember 2011)

> Na dann auf ein ein Aspirinfreies Leben, wenn es zu langweilig ist einfach einen Strohhalm in den Lüfter halten. Viel Spass damit



Oder überbrück dein alten netzteil und lass das separat mitlaufen.


----------



## strelok (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke, danke.
Ist schon wieder schön, surrfrei vor dem PC zu sitzen.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (22. Dezember 2011)

Have fun


----------



## strelok (22. Dezember 2011)

Neben dem Netzteil habe ich auch noch meinen BlueRay Brenner eingebaut. Jo, jetzt bin ich wieder Glücklich und dieses Akasa Netzteil was ja wie Medusa auschaut werde ich jetzt irgendwo vergraben wo es keiner findet.


----------

